# Mycobacterium avium



## SHobbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone help with a diagnosis code for history of mycobacterium avium? Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## krburke (Sep 18, 2012)

I would use v12.09 (personal history of other infectious and parasitic diseases) unless you know more about their prior infection and whether it was specific to a particular body system.  Since mycobacterium avium often affects the respiratory and digestive systems, if you have documentation about the prior infection, you could use v12.69 (personal history other diseases of respiratory system) or v12.79 (personal history other diseases of digestive system.)


----------



## SHobbs (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

